
The Startling Link Between Sugar and Alzheimer's - kareemm
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/01/the-startling-link-between-sugar-and-alzheimers/551528/
======
Data_Junkie
So can we stop poisoning the food supply you fucking morons.

------
prvc
No mention in the article of the possibility of mouth bacteria being the
vector.

